# Again, looking to adopt a younger male in Kelowna/Okanagan, BC (found!)



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

with the recent surprise passing of one of my boys, i'm on the lookout again for a third boy to add to the crew. i am waiting it out for a rescue/adoption this time. 

i'm currently looking at the local spca and okanagan rat rescue as well.

i can answer any questions, provide photos, references, whatever needed for the adoption process.

thanks


----------

